# [Rom] Stock Rooted Htc Evo 3D/shooter Odex & Deodex



## Karl

These are stock ROMs from the RUU. Root, busybox, and bash have been added using dsixda's kitchen. Both odex and deodex versions are available.

Shooter_Sprint_WWE_1.11.651.2_deodex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/b6ve2gzo1
MD5: A492A73722B0DF88B499A57C1AD6964F

Shooter_Sprint_WWE_1.11.651.2_odex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/s1t6f41nd
MD5: 08D8099E052F769F3379BBCF0864CFD4

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_1.13.651.7_deodex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/adlea9sll
MD5: 234FE9922CA5579A448E049517E11854

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_1.13.651.7_odex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/v4q82lh8u
MD5: 44D636FDA59A591121EB7D736D738F7E

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.2_deodex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/sawxqweg0
MD5: 79135CED6906B4D9CCA7602085F0C324

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.2_odex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/sqruvebpf
MD5: 92F44B9D6AE15291DAD5D1EE38A0FDC8

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.3_deodex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/lmz17952g
MD5: CD008B60AE7216C63B7C02E3D1C3088B

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.3_odex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/mwg0hf5uq
MD5: E3A4C20B717EF546C890E7C5D5CADAB6

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.17.651.5_deodex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/596nuc31t
MD5: DD32068B4861AAE16F7F718100E9C769

Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.17.651.5_odex.zip
http://depositfiles.com/files/dvuhp7461
MD5: 91068B79E4C8CA5E17D1AA5FD463B09C


----------

